# Be Careful (drop test)



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure how many people know about this YouTube channel but check this isssssh out. WARNING: VERY DISTURBING IF YOU OWN A NEXUS 7! lol






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

You know that feeling you get when you watch someone get kicked in the balls, and your balls kind of hurt too even though they're safe and unharmed?

Yea.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Watching the glass shatter in slow motion is gut-wrenching. Yike.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha yep. I love this YouTube channel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Our you could just not drop your tablet or put a case on it...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Our you could just not drop your tablet or put a case on it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Its just to show people what happens when these devices are dropped. And case really doesn't matter. I guarantee if I dropped mine with the case from Asus it will shatter if it hits right. I've seen devices break on a fall onto carpet but when someone drops their device onto concrete face down I've seen them survive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer (Dec 29, 2011)

Oddly enough just dropped mine face down in a parking lot. No case, from roughly a foot high. Survived with some minor marring on the bezel. Pretty upset about the physical damage but happy it survived.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Brewer said:


> Oddly enough just dropped mine face down in a parking lot. No case, from roughly a foot high. Survived with some minor marring on the bezel. Pretty upset about the physical damage but happy it survived.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


I hate physical damage to electronics. I probably would of made it unusable at that point to justify buying a new one. I don't take my devices outside. But if I do they where protection. Lol


----------



## shojus (Jul 3, 2012)

iPois0n said:


> I hate physical damage to electronics. I probably would of made it unusable at that point to justify buying a new one. I don't take my devices outside. But if I do they where protection. Lol


So did you finally get a good one iPois0n...? I was wondering how the return process was for Google and if they were satisfying their customers? I bought mine locally and went through 3 until the 3rd one was the CHARM!







Ya I get ALL bent outta shape if one of my "expensive" devices falls but that is why squaretrade is around... I only paid like $40 for 2 years w/accidental drop/ran







over insurance w/ no deductible.... That was with a 30% off coupon though....  They already cashed me out twice for two different devices!  But I RARELY put any of my electronics in harms way....


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

shojus said:


> So did you finally get a good one iPois0n...? I was wondering how the return process was for Google and if they were satisfying their customers? I bought mine locally and went through 3 until the 3rd one was the CHARM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Square trade legit? I was skeptical but everyone talks about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

shojus said:


> So did you finally get a good one iPois0n...? I was wondering how the return process was for Google and if they were satisfying their customers? I bought mine locally and went through 3 until the 3rd one was the CHARM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep second time was the charm


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Its just to show people what happens when these devices are dropped. And case really doesn't matter. I guarantee if I dropped mine with the case from Asus it will shatter if it hits right. I've seen devices break on a fall onto carpet but when someone drops their device onto concrete face down I've seen them survive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'd have to say it depends on the actual case, I have a pouch case so you'd hope the cushion softens the blow saving the tab if it fell out of your hand/bag/purse etc. Once it's out of the pouch though, better hope you don't have Butter fingers.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

SoHaunted said:


> I'd have to say it depends on the actual case, I have a pouch case so you'd hope the cushion softens the blow saving the tab if it fell out of your hand/bag/purse etc. Once it's out of the pouch though, better hope you don't have Butter fingers.


Well that's true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

